# Elevated Cardiac Enzymes-Anyone have a code



## missyah20 (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone have a code for Elevated Cardiac Enzymes?


----------



## dclark7 (Oct 8, 2008)

My docs use this quite often. After brainstorming with them we have been using 790.5 (Other nonspecific abnormal serum enzyme levels). There is no specific code for cardiac enzymes that we could find.

Doreen, CPC


----------



## missyah20 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks!  I was at a loss.


----------

